# Crimson Fist Project Log



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

So here we are this is the begining of what I hope to be a great time, and learning process.

Vet squad pretty much done, few touches still to do.

Also here is a pic of the dread WIP, lemme know what you think of the fist sarcophagus. It was a bit of discussion in earlier post.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice work! Can't wait to see that stuff painted.

Anyways, as for the Dread, it seems to ruin the CF iconography to me. (Explain this to me if you disagree). I think all CF Dreads need at least one fist painted red, hence Crimson FISTs.

Just a little.. what's the word? I forget what the word is, but I know there is one.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

are you meaning like one of his weapon arms?


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

nice did you get the stuff from Forge world it look beautiful


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Arutha said:


> are you meaning like one of his weapon arms?


Yeah, I thought all Crimson Fist dreads were supposed to have at least one arm with a drill or whatever, since their hands are painted crimson...
The only other thing I would expect on the dread to make up for that is if the barrels were painted crimson


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

You may be right I dont know, I have never seen anything indication they had to equip a fist weapon.

I will just assume they dont have too. I have a spare arm if it is an issue.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It looks much better painted Arutha. Have you got a pic where it's not attached?

Only one thing: I think if your cloths and purity seals were painted a parchment sort of colour it'd help to add a bit more variety to the model. The actual wax seal part of the purity seal would of course remain a crimson colour.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with you on the seals. I thought about that before i painted them. To much red takes away from the main fist icons.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Arutha said:


> I agree with you on the seals. I thought about that before i painted them. To much red takes away from the main fist icons.


It'd just add a more contrasting, lighter colour to the model. Because dreads are big dudes, a lot of blue and red is a lot to look at. Lighter tones such as parchment would really help to break it up. Silvers, too. Really like how it's taking shape and I'm quite fond of your vets.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Finished stripping and re-assembling 2 of the Tactical squads. I think I might switch over to a Tac squad or one of the scout squads while I let this dread stew.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

*Scout Updates*

Heres an update. They are done for the most part except for final details on the faces and guns. And of course i need to finish the bases.

C&C welcome


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Great job man the marines on the first page are awesome! I don't know what else to say.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

The scouts are really nice. I like the muted colours as they are infiltrators after all.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, was trying to blend the capes and legs with the grass and the rock i will be using on the bases.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work, the scouts in particular stand out to me. All of it is very well done though, this will be a thread to watch.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, Im so tempted to leave the scout seargant with the one scraggly tooth.:laugh:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool. They are very well painted + I like how you have them hiding in the tall grass. Nice effect.:victory:


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Guys,

I dont get to play at all. There is a store close to home that supposedly has a group on the weekends.

Lets say i was building a 2k points army. Do you guys have any suggestions on what i should get next? With the holidays rapidly approaching it would be a good time for me to expand.

This is what i have so far.

Pedro
Chaplain in power armor
3 Tac squads
2 Scout squads
1 terminator squad (storm bolters and assualt cannon)
2 dreads
1 rhino
1 sternguard squad
1 vet squad
5 jump pack guys
1 techamarine
2 servitors
1 apothacary


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good so far, +rep and looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

hey guys thanks for all of the support. Im moving on to 5 of a tac squad and the chaplain, the dread is still giving me painters block..


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

You have a good selection listed there to make an army with. I would suggest posting a trial roster in the list forum so that the pros like Katie can help you fine tune it. Good luck!:victory:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice! Always good to see some fist's around.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

very nice work!
dont worry about the dread, sumfin'll come to ya, or by Gork I'll beat yer'ead in until it does!!!!
(enjoys randomly breaking into ork speak at randow times. meow I'm going to not do that for a while again, meow that its out of my sytem and all)


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Alright guys im back after a brief WoW hietus. The new expansion was kind of a let down. Anyways I got some new toys for christmas, and ready to get back on these fist. I will post some new pics today of what im working on next.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

looking forward to it. What did you get?


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Another Tac squad, Venerable Dread, jewlers tool kit (cant believe i didnt already own this). I also got a light box and camera stand with lamp, so i should have no excuses for bad pictures.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> I also got a light box and camera stand with lamp, so i should have no excuses for bad pictures.
> Reply With Quote


Good Stuff! Can't wait to see the results of this.:victory:


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Finished up the scouts, ready to jump on one of the dreads first thing in the morning. I will update some progress tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn finally found a game. Got two weeks to get ready, time to get serious.

Stage 1: finsh tac squad by the 6th.

Wish me luck!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

good luck, but where's the pics man?!?! I can only hold my breath for so long. I really like how your fists are turning out... ooohhh the humanity!


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok guys heres some updates. Updated pics of the scouts and vets completed. Im still playing around with the light box, so photos should improve soon. I am not gonna meet my goal of finishing the tac squad, these 5 took a hell of alot longer than i thought they would.










These are 5 of 10 man squad









finished scouts









Finished Vets.


C and C welcome as always.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok new goal. I will finish thetac squad by Friday, then the rhino for the squad by Sunday. I will set a new checkpoint next Monday.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Alright guys heres some pics of what im working with, and just because people like looking at pictures decided to post some pics of my workstation.










Chaplain and Terminator Captain








Side View








Command Squad minus Seargeant








Banner and company champ shield








update of Dreadnaught








Side








Group, sorry for kinda crappy pic
























Rhino Update








The Lab








You May notice the Warhound Titan posted up on the pool table, He has caused more damage to the imperium than Horus himself!!








The long table is where i usually have my slot car track setup, broke it down to clean, due to attack by before mentioned warhound titan.









For the hell of it better shot of the Titan!

That my friends is the man cave, only area in the house that is mine and not tainted by the wife or little girl.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok here are some more updates. Moving on to a Venerable Dread for the LPC challenge over at B&C.









Upper Torso









The Stacks









Kinda Fit together laying flat.

C&C as always welcome.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

I would say im about 70% done. still have some highlighting and cleanup to do. As well as finishing the assembly. Anyways C&C welcome



































Hope i havnt overdone it with the conversions, but overall im pretty happy. Sorry for the Pic Quality, was in a bit of a hurry.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

that is some high quality stuff right there. Wish i had that kind of talent.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks man was starting to give up hope of anyone checkin out the thread


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Arutha, I must have missed the last few updates somehow. You have really gotten down to brass tacks and whipped out some quality work on these models. Excellent work man, excellent.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well done indeed. Keep us posted on the new stuff!


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey thanks for the feedback guys, alot easier to keep motivated if people are enjoying the thread.

Going to start putting big boy together tonight, and touching up some of the highlights. Will get updates up asap.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Simply amazing stuff there, keep it up Arutha. I wish i had this kind of awesomeness in me.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Great stuff comming outta this thread for sure! Well done man!


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

I would say im about 90% on the model. I still need to do the base. I have to say this guy is a friggin nightmare to put together. You may see all the scrathed paint from trying to put the bastard together. So yes lots of touch ups. Still need to paint the upper thigh guards.

Overall Im happy with the result. I dont want to do another

C&C openly accepted.

Thanks for Looking!!


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW....

im just speechless. Not sure if im more impressed with the paint or the model.

probably the modeling, but the paint is still impressive


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, that's a fantastic looking Dread!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow.... that is amazing. Talk about a fig that stands out. The custom work combined with that sheek and clean paint scheme just makes the jaw want to drop.

Great Job on that Dread Sir!

Chaosftw


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for looking!! I hope to finish him up by friday and do the base over the weekend. It is easy to notice alot of areas that need more attention once it is fully assembled.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

second half of the tac squad, still need final highlight and weapon of course.


















































Dread pretty much done

c and c welcome as always.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work on the dread man. I'm not too keen on the wings with the fist on the front of the dread, or on the fist. To me they make it look too busy, but I guess that's just my opinion... Your paint work is great man!


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Horus, normally I would agree. This model is absolutly hideous tried my best to cover it up. Plus the fact it's a ben dread I felt like I could go over the top.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn, this is good stuff, Arutha! 

As has been mentioned, the Dread looks a bit too busy for my taste. Other than that, though, the painting is certainly excellent. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

He is still WIP, decided to go with a brown instead of a white, i thought the white would clash to much with the rest of the force.









Company champ, still wip as well.

















Just need to finish the guns and bases on these guys.

C and C welcome.

thanks for looking


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive just looked throught all of this thread and I am blown away by your talent. I like your use of extreme highlighting. I don't like to nitpick, but i agree with the other guys about the eagles. I reckon the one on the chest is ok but the one on the arm im not so sure.
Overall though, some of the best Crimson Fists ive seen. have some rep


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I am about finished with the first Rhino, will post some updates tonight. 

I have gone back and kinda fixed up the apothacary was not happy at how thick and globby the final highlight looked, so have blended him some, also just about done with the company champ.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Here are some updates.




























Not real happy with the shield at the moment, not sure what i am going to do with it yet.









Trying to work on my blending.









First attempt at painting a tank, man it is tough getting the right angles to hold it.









Tac squad done, except for basing.

C and C Welcome as always


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking to finish the Rhino this weekend. Do some basing on the tac squad and the company champ.

Upadates should be soon.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

dude, they look frickin' amazing! + rep for you!

one critisism, the dreadnought's feet, they look a little flimsy, maybe you should beef them out in some way?

awesome!

keep up the good work!

M


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done! Your colours compliment each other very well and your work with the reds is exceptional. I would suggest 'working up' to your highlight colour on your armour as it is a bit too extreme when compared to the job you did on the cloth. By this I mean use mid tones (base colour+highlight colour added progressively a little at a time) to build up to the highlights. Over all they look very good.:victory:


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Fist, That is exactly what im working on now. The company champ in my opinion is a step in the right direction. I tried to go back and fix some of the other guys but was to frustrating trying to go from light back to dark.

So on the next squad i will be really concentrating on making those transitions.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Spectactular work Arutha! In respectfull disagreement with several others, I fing the eagles on the dread a nice touch. I'm afraid yours outshine mine, but then again is expert painting. + rep for you my friend!


----------



## warlord_morukk (Oct 20, 2008)

Brilliant work, I espeacially like how you've done the scouts.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Really awsome extreme highlighting. When I try that it comes out like a stripy shirt!


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i like alot bro should keep it up


----------



## death-avenged (Feb 17, 2009)

great work mate love the dreads especially. Keep it up love to see more:good:


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Great Chapter, Fantastic work; your above my level so please tell me how to do eye lenses on marines :wink:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Arutha said:


> That my friends is the man cave, only area in the house that is mine and not tainted by the wife or little girl.


I much like the CF, but that is mean. Get them an army each.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> I much like the CF, but that is mean. Get them an army each.



couldnt help but laugh.

Anyways Im back after a long break. Between work and the family have not had much time to paint again. But alas summer is here and some time has opened up so I hope to get this army finished. (mainly because i really want to start somthing else).

Stay tuned I hope to have some updates in the next few days, trying to finish the second tac squad now.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man the army looks so nice!

i like the sharp highlights but i guess thats just me!

for the sheild id suggest maybe not highlighting where you have done the split in the middle.. that way it wont look like two bits of metal slapped together!

but otherwise very impressive i am loving the champ!


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Gonna say some lovly looking minis there dude.!!! Rep++ coming ure way. 
By the way that is the most fear inducing Titan i have ever seen/1111:shok::scare:


----------



## isalt (Jun 5, 2009)

they all look great. Love the veteran squad!!


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah so I have been working on some Blood Ravens, that to say is not going so well. Red is a MF to paint. Needless to say almost drove me away from painting.

Instead I present an update, small, but an update none the less.

These guys are not done still need to finish the highlights and some touchups etc.. The chest eagles are my first feeble attempt at NMM was shooting for gold, I am pretty pleased with the result although the color isnt quite right.

Anyways C&C is encouraged, as always thanks for looking!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm quite impressed with the eagles, fancy throwing a tutorial out here for us?

And yes, red is a bitch to paint. The red I use at the moment is a mix of around 80:10:10 Scab red, blood red and blazing orange. It's a deep red that still retains some vibrancy. And the best thing is it applies in 2-3 smooth coats over a scorched brown base coat 

Hope this helps

Reaper


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Reaper,

The red i was using is a mix of blood red and dark flesh, the end result is nice but just such a pain to do.

Once i get the technique down more on the chest eagles i will try to put something together.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas on how I should/could diferentiate between my tac squads? I thought about just adding like a numbering system, but i cant freehand that for shit. Would a kneepad type marking be acceptable?

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------

